# Dewalt 618



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I think I am about to pull the trigger on the 618. Im wondering if anyone here likes it over the 621 or vice versa. 

Im looking for a few things in my next router..

1. Plunge
2. VS
3. 1/2 Collet. 1/4 adapters if I can get it
4. Table mountable for raised panels etc...


From what I read, the 618 will do that trick for me. Combo Unit.

Any suggestions drop them on me

TIA

Mike


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have two DeWalt 618 - 3 base router kits and they are my "Go To" routers for most of my router work out of the 9 routers that are in my shop. My routers are various brands and sizes, and each has some good points or features, but for most work I reach for one of the 618's. The 618 plunge base is the best that I have, very smooth operating and accurate. I have one other D handle router, a Makita, but I like the weight and balance of the D handle base DeWalt 618 much better. The fixed base for the 618 is very good but I have several other routers with good fixed bases, so I don't consider the 618 as a fixed base router to be anything special, but it is solid, well balanced, and accurate. I very much like the removable power cord feature of the DW618. This makes it very easy to disconnect the power from the router when making bit changes, and the cord and router are easier to store when not connected together. A short cord on the top of the D handle base plugs into the connector on the router motor and there is a connector on the D handle base to accept the power cord. This allows the trigger switch in the D handle base to control the router with the router motor power switch left in the "on" position. The DeWalt 618 routers come with two collets, a 1/2" and a 1/4". DeWalt offers a 3/8" collet for the 618 if you should need it, but I was not able to buy collets for metric bits. I have had to resort to using adapter bushings when using metric bits. I have never used the DeWalt 621 so I can't say anything about them. At work they have a full complement of Porter Cable and Bosch routers and I prefer my DeWalt 618s over any of them.

One word of caution - If you ever use 2 identical routers at the same time with different bits in them, such as when cutting dovetails, make sure you mark or somehow label your routers so you don't grab the wrong one. My DeWalt 618 routers now have red tape on one of them and blue tape on the other so I can easily tell which one to use. The one with the blue tape always gets the straight bit.

Charley


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks so much. Ill more then likely pull the trigger on the 618 so Im im in the process of shopping for the "best bang for the buck"

Again thanks so much foor the infor!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mr500 said:


> Thanks so much. Ill more then likely pull the trigger on the 618 so Im im in the process of shopping for the "best bang for the buck"
> 
> Again thanks so much foor the infor!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike - 618 seems to be a good router, plenty of Dewalt fans around anyway. I haven't got one but just looking at, there may be better choices for table mounting. There are several in that size that offer above table adjustments and bit changes but I don't see those features enabled in the 618.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You're right John. 

The DeWalt 618 doesn't have the above table height adjustment. I don't use my 618 routers in a router table, so I didn't even think to comment on this. They would work well in a router table, but you would need to reach under the table to adjust the bit height.

Charley


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hummm Something to think about I guess...


----------



## ishmerc (Oct 6, 2011)

mr500 said:


> Thanks so much. Ill more then likely pull the trigger on the 618 so Im im in the process of shopping for the "best bang for the buck"
> 
> Again thanks so much foor the infor!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mike


there a guy selling a brand new one over at Woodnet forum for a $100 .Tools Plus also got a recondition combo pack for $135


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, while I prefer Bosch routers I do like the built in dust collection on the 618. Be sure to read Ron's comments in the sticky thread about his experience with the 618... good stuff.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

hi mike 
i have a 618 and to be fair its never let me down bud
so dont think u can go wrong
stuart
newcastle


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well looks like I waited just long enough on buying the 618. Now thru 9/30/12 you can get a free corded drill (DWD110K 59.97 at HD) for free when buying certain DW products. Found the 618PK on amazon for 195.00 so I guess ill pull the trigger and go get her!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a pretty good deal, but you won't be getting the D handle base in that package. (I couldn't find that deal at homedepot.com) I've found the D handle base to be a very important part of my multi-base package and use it more than both of the other bases. Amazon has the 3 base kit for $259.99. I would much rather have the D handle base than the free corded drill. If you go either way, don't forget the fence accessory for another $38.19. Why they don't include the fence in either of these kits is beyond me. It's a very necessary item.

Charley


----------

